# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Gestion du temps sur un programme

## dragomoon

Bonjours, je travaille sur un projet pour le BAC d'ISN. Nous avons choisis de faire une sorte de wario ware avec des mini-jeux chronomtr. Le souci tant que j'ai cod le programme et rcupr un timer mais impossible de faire fonctionner les deux ensemble. Sachant que le timer doit arrter le jeu au bout de dix secondes. Pourriez vous m'aider ?



```

```

voici mon timer :


```

```


Merci d'avance en esprant que vous puissiez m'aider

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Un GUI permet gnralement dordonnancer des actions qui vont se dclencher dans x secondes.
Avec tkinter, on peut utiliser les mthodes .after, after_idle (sans oublier .after_cancel).

Un petit exemple pourrait tre:


```

```

- W

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

a ne peut pas fonctionner parce que _time.sleep()_ est bloquant. Ton programme est  l'arrt pendant le sleep.

Utilise le module _threading.Timer_ pour a

Ex.:


```

```

----------


## wiztricks

@VinsS



> a ne peut pas fonctionner parce que _time.sleep()_ est bloquant. Ton programme est  l'arrt pendant le sleep.
> 
> Utilise le module _threading.Timer_ pour a


Si GUI et threading pouvaient cohabiter aussi facilement,  se saurait.

- W

----------

